# National Film Board



## FSTO (3 Mar 2019)

Some great films from back in the day. This one had Fred Davis (Front Page Challenge host for all the youngun's here) visit a fighter base in Germany. Of course you have to have the young fella from North Battleford SK cavorting about Europe in his sports car and German Girl Friend on his arm.

Fighter Wing

https://www.nfb.ca/film/fighter_wing/

In this short documentary, Fred Davis introduces us to Canadian Air Force operations in Zweibrucken, West Germany. Follow Green Section as they perform drills and explain what it takes to be a fighter pilot.

Part of the Perspective series.


----------



## FSTO (3 Mar 2019)

The conceiving and birth of the MPA Canadair Argus

https://www.nfb.ca/film/birth_of_giant/
This documentary short tells the story of the conception, construction and testing of the largest Canadian aircraft of its time - the Canadair Argus. A marine reconnaissance aircraft, the Argus was designed and manufactured by Canadair for the Canadian Forces and the Royal Canadian Air Force. In its early years, it was reputedly the finest anti-submarine patrol bomber in the world.


----------



## FSTO (3 Mar 2019)

A film that celebrates the 50th anniversary of the RCN. A piniest film showing the pride of a service which has no idea of the trials and tribulations that it will face in less than a decade. 

https://www.nfb.ca/film/an_enduring_tradition/

A documentary about the history of the Royal Canadian Navy in war and peace. Action footage, captured German film and archival material from Canadian and British sources make this a colourful, authentic record of a half-century of growth and expansion.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (3 Mar 2019)

FSTO said:
			
		

> A film that celebrates the 50th anniversary of the RCN. A piniest film showing the pride of a service which has no idea of the trials and tribulations that it will face in less than a decade.
> 
> https://www.nfb.ca/film/an_enduring_tradition/
> 
> A documentary about the history of the Royal Canadian Navy in war and peace. Action footage, captured German film and archival material from Canadian and British sources make this a colourful, authentic record of a half-century of growth and expansion.



That was fantastic! I had no idea that footage of such notables as Walter Hose and Harry DeWolfe speaking, existed.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Mar 2019)

The training films from WWII to the 1960 were excellent, I don't see the same attention to detail nowadays.


----------

